# Bay window seat. Finishing?



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Getting a new window installed in the living room. This one will be a bow window with about 17 inches of flat seating area. Mostly gonna end up being a lookout spot for the dogs. Hence an issue arises. The deck is going to be unfinished. I need to put a finish on it.

I need something that dries fast and isn't too stinky as it's living room and winter so ventilation is a concern. I'm not a HUGE fan of poly but I think this is an appropriate time and place to use it. Water based. Eventually the deck will get covered with some kind of cushion that my wife will make, but I won't be able to keep the dogs off it and I'm thinking the poly is about as tough as I can get given the other criteria (fast dry and not stinky).

Does that sound right? Would you suggest something else?

AS it stands now I'll probably be pickin' dog hair out of the finish and I still haven't figured out how to block off a 110 inch wide window just to keep the dogs off it while it's drying, but…. I'll have to come up with something.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

You're on the right track with the waterborne poly. Since it's a window seat maybe even go with an exterior product that has some UV absorbers.
Now for keeping the dogs at bay, or should I say out of, ......barbed wire ???....just kidding…....


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Varathane waterborne poly floor finish. Scrub the first coat back with maroon scotchbrite, followed by two full coats. Done in a day.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Clint,
Can you explain the "scrub the first coat back" part?

And if I did this in a day (which I would hope to be able to do. Maybe even half a day if I can recoat in 2 hours) do you think it would be "dog ready" the next day? Or would it still be soft underneath for a couple days? The dogs are about 35 pounds and 45 pounds. So not huge but not purse dogs. (Beagle and Aussie Shepard mix).

I actually don't care if it's kept in pristine condition. This is a house. We LIVE here. We have dogs and they live here too. I just don't want to damage stuff needlessly if I can avoid it. Because sooner or later I'm the one that has to fix it.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Charlie, the first coat will raise the grain, and rubbing it down with the scotchbrite or 220 sandpaper will smooth things out so that following coats will leave a smooth finish. I'd try to keep the dogs off for 24 hours, but regardless, they'll eventually scratch it up with their nails. Then it can be recoated with no problem.

P.S. You can always put knitted booties on 'em. LOL


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

If only there were some way to keep your beautiful finish protected until the seat cushions are made . . .

Maybe some old blankets?

P.S. perchance you want a finish that is easily repaired if the pets happen to scratch it. As for UV protection, the cushions null that need.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Actually, until the cushion gets made, I can cut a piece of carpeting to fit. And if I can keep 'em off it long enough for it to dry I can make it 24 hours hehehe.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

String an electric fence across the opening. Seriously, I knew a guy that had a problem with his dog getting stuff off the counter (it was in his shop though) and strung an electric fence around it for a week. After that the dog never touched the counter again! OK, just an idea!


----------



## leahwalkup (Oct 2, 2013)

Try to search more from it before you will decide what you are going to do and apply.


----------

